# What is your Elf name?



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2012)

I am Perky Sparkly-Toes


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm Happy Plum-Pants


----------



## Hazel (Dec 23, 2012)

Tootsie Toe-Bells


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm Happy Plum-Pants





Hazel said:


> Tootsie Toe-Bells



Don't think I will be able to look you in the eye next time I see you both!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 23, 2012)

Buddy Toe-Bells


----------



## AJLang (Dec 23, 2012)

I am Perky Sparkly-Toes [/QUOTE]
I'm Perky Sparkly-toes as well so we must be Elf twins


----------



## MeganN (Dec 23, 2012)

Twinkle Floppy-Feet at your service


----------



## MeganN (Dec 23, 2012)

PMSL my husband would be Elvis Pickle-Pants


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 23, 2012)

Elvis Monkey Buns


----------



## Donald (Dec 23, 2012)

I'am Happy Sugar Socks


----------



## David H (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy Plum-Pants


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 23, 2012)

David H said:


> Happy Plum-Pants



Be thankful it isn't unhappy brown pants


----------



## delb t (Dec 23, 2012)

Squeezy Plum-Pants !!!!!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 23, 2012)

Puddin-pickle pants

And Les is Tinker superplum


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2012)

Elvis pointy toes hehe


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Sparkley-Toes


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 23, 2012)

Jolly Plum-Pants. 

Over ten years ago, I figured out my Sindarin (Common Elvish in _Lord of the Rings_) name, with the help of a site whose address I can't remember and which has probably long disappeared. It was Alcarcalimo Coimanstan (literally, something like "shining and famous bread-maker").


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 23, 2012)

*PUDDING FLOPPY-FEET.*


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 23, 2012)

Perky Pickle Pants.

No fair, I wanted to be Pinky not Perky.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol, I am Tootsie Angel-pants.  Who'd've thought?!!

xx


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 6, 2013)

Puddin Monkey-Buns.

Puddin and Buns very appropriate!


----------



## runner (Jan 7, 2013)

Elvis Plum-Pants!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 7, 2013)

I am Bubbles Toe-Bells


----------



## astbury1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Perky Angel pants


----------



## Caroline (Jan 8, 2013)

I like this and it is fun seeing everyones names too.


----------

